# Turkey 2005



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are considering the possibilities of a motorhome trip to Turkey next year, and would be interested in hearing from anyone who has experienced the Italy- Turkey ferry routes.
Many Thanks

Geoff_2


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Drum roll for Don ........

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff,

We have spent the last three winters in Turkey and there is no direct ferry service between Italy & Turkey during that time of year. I've used the ferries from Turkey to Greece, it's a bit different from your cross channel trip.

When do you intend to go? 

I'll dig up some info for you, do you just want ferry info or Turkey as well?

Don


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Geoff,
> 
> We have spent the last three winters in Turkey and there is no direct ferry service between Italy & Turkey during that time of year. I've used the ferries from Turkey to Greece, it's a bit different from your cross channel trip.
> 
> ...


Hi Don.

We intend to go late April 2005. Hopefully arriving Turkey in the Bodrum/Marmaris area, visit Ephesus, Pamukale, etc. and head for Fethiye to visit friends, afterwhich wend our way to Cappodocia.
and back to the port via a different route as yet to be decided.

Any info would be appreciated, as there is always something to learn,
We have flown to Turkey something like 20 times to the same
'home from home' Akkent Hotel. 
And may even take the owner with us to Cappodocia as a guide.

Take a bow for Dave's Drum Roll.

Geoff_2


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Always nice to meet another Turkey fan.

We were in the Fethiye, Oludeniz, Patara, Kalkan, Kas area last October.

I hope to get my wife to Istanbul in the near future (I was last there in 2000) but with other plans it may have to be a citybreak trip rather than being tacked on to a longer stay in Turkey.

Happy days.

Dave


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff,

You will have a problem getting a ferry from Italy to Turkey in April.

The only ferry that I know of from Italy (Brindisi) to Turkey (Cesme) only operates in June to September.

The only other ferries to Turkey run from the Greek Islands.

Rhodes to Marmaris

Kusadasi to Samos

Cesme to Hios

Bodrum to Kos

These usually run from April 1st except Marmaris to Rhodes which operates all year. The cost of these ferries is unbelievable. We have used the Marmaris to Rhodes and it cost us £200 one way for a seven metre van. We did take up the whole ferry. In fact the van just fitted in.

Have a look at these sites.

http://www.tdi.com.tr/eng/denizyollari.shtml

http://www.ankertravel.net/modules.asp?_src=ferry-connections

If you decide to take the ferry from Italy to Greece and then drive to Turkey I give some route/border info.

Don


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

Thanks for the ferry info. Seems rather daunting.

I would be interested in the Italy-Greece and drive info.
Does it mean going through Istanbul ?
Is the border crossing straight forward, or does the Greek and Turk aggro 
cause problems?

Geoff_2


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff,

I'm away at present will be in touch when I get back at the month end.

I'm using mobile/laptop at present.

Don


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Geoff,

Whilst not being such seasoned travellers as Don we have toured Greece twice, once in 2001 and again for a month in 2002. In 2002 our intention was to get to Turkey but we ran out of time, only getting as far as Thessaloniki and the 'three fingers' of Halkidiki before heading back. If you intend to go Italy - Greece we have a fair bit of info on ferries and the campsites we stayed at if you're interested. This may keep you amused until Don gets back! Send me a PM if you want more info.

pete.


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Ephesus said:


> Geoff,
> 
> I'm away at present will be in touch when I get back at the month end.
> 
> ...


Hi Don

It's very kind of you. I'll look forward to your return.

Have a safe trip.

Geoff.


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Whilst not being such seasoned travellers as Don we have toured Greece twice, once in 2001 and again for a month in 2002. In 2002 our intention was to get to Turkey but we ran out of time, only getting as far as Thessaloniki and the 'three fingers' of Halkidiki before heading back. If you intend to go Italy - Greece we have a fair bit of info on ferries and the campsites we stayed at if you're interested. This may keep you amused until Don gets back! Send me a PM if you want more info.
> 
> pete.


Hi Pete

Thanks for your message.
You are obviously a much more seasoned traveller than I, so any info you may have on ferries & campsites, would be greatly appreciated.
If the route involves Thessaloniki and the 'three fingers' of Halkidiki.

Just one problem, what's a PM ??

Geoff.


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Always nice to meet another Turkey fan.
> 
> We were in the Fethiye, Oludeniz, Patara, Kalkan, Kas area last October.
> 
> ...


Hi Dave

So far we've never been to Istanbul, but it looks like it will happen this year, although I don't fancy driving through in our MH.

Yes we are great fans of the Fethiye area, same hotel around 20 times, we often go two or three times a year.
During these visits we have made many friends, especially in the Markets and the Gold Shops :x 
Also Nuri Karaca, the best Dentist we have ever had, with treatment at a fraction of uk prices, nowdays dental check ups are always a part of our holiday. His surgery is in the in Akdeniz Cad, Fethiye

Another area in Turkey I have very much enjoyed was the Dacta Peninsular. But it is really necessary to have transport for this area, preferably a boat.

Geoff


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Geoff,

Don had two teeth crowned in Fethiye in March this year! Have you two been talking before?  

I was driven, not drove myself, in and around Istanbul a fair amount. The experience didn't put me off driving there should I have to, though I'd want a decent map. And preferably not right in the middle in a large motorhome.

I sometimes faze people by claiming, quite genuinely, that two of the cities in which I've felt the safest on foot are New York and Istanbul. The first hour out and about in the latter was initially disconcerting, but once you open up to the locals it's great.

A PM is a private message, by the way.

Dave


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

*RE Turkey 2005*



peejay said:


> Hi Geoff,
> 
> Whilst not being such seasoned travellers as Don we have toured Greece twice, once in 2001 and again for a month in 2002. In 2002 our intention was to get to Turkey but we ran out of time, only getting as far as Thessaloniki and the 'three fingers' of Halkidiki before heading back. If you intend to go Italy - Greece we have a fair bit of info on ferries and the campsites we stayed at if you're interested. This may keep you amused until Don gets back! Send me a PM if you want more info.
> 
> pete.


Hi Pete.

Thanks for the message, the only trouble was I sent a reply in error to Dave's PM.
So hopefully I will get it right this time.

I would very much appreciated any info you can give me regarding routes to and through Greece even if only as far as "Thessaloniki and the 'three fingers' of Halkidiki", an area that I have always wanted to explore.

Geoff


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Evenin' geoff,

er, i havent sent you one yet!

Bogged down with a bit of shift work at the moment, towards the end of the week i'll send you some info.

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Geoff,

I've sent you a PM (greece part 1), check your inbox.

Pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Hi Geoff

In recent years we have only traveled out to Turkey/Greece in the winter time (Dec/Jan) so we always take the direct route. We use North Sea Ferries from Hull to Rotterdam then Luxembourg (cheap ****/fuel), Strasbourg, Basle, St Gothard Tunnel, Milan, Bologna and Brindisi. We opt for the shorter crossing from Brindisi to Igoumenitsa (9hrs) .

Over the years we have used all the Italian ferry ports to Greece. Venice, Ancona, Bari & Brindisi. Venice and Brindisi have the easiest access while Ancona and Bari can be difficult at times.

Between 1st April and 31st October it is possible to use your van on some of the Italy - Greece crossings on the camper deck. This year (it could all change for 2005) the option was limited to:-

Minoan Lines www.minoan.gr Venice - Igoumenitsa - Patras and Ancona - Igoumenitsa - Patras.

Ventouris Lines www.ventouris.gr Bari - Igoumenitsa and ANEK Lines Ancona - Igoumenitsa - Patras.

ANEK Lines www.anek.gr Anconca/Trieste -Igoumenitsa - Patras

Up until April 2004 Blue Star Ferries www.bluestarferries.com & Superfast Ferries www.superfast.com where offering the camping deck option.

Be warned the Camper Deck option can have its drawbacks. It's the cheapest crossing from Italy to Greece but you could find yourself parked between or very close to some refrigerated trucks which also use this deck. We have been very lucky and have never had this problem yet but I know some who have.

If you are travelling April/May the quickest way from Igoumenitsa would be go via Ioanina, Konitsa, Thessaloniki and Alexandroupoli then cross the border into Turkey at Ipsala. An alternative route would be via Ioanina, Metsovo, Katara Pass (1700 metres), Trikala, Larissa, Thessaloniki and Alexandroupli.

A new Turkish Immigration/Customs border post was opened at Ipsala in 2003. This has greatly reduced the congestion at the border.

A three month visa costs £10 per person. An English (they will not except Scottish notes) £10 note is required and must be in good condition with no writing on it (I kid you not).

The motorhome will cost nine Euros for the customs document to import for six months (I'm at a loss to understand why a vehicle gets a six month visa and a personal visa is for three months). The Vehicle Registration Document and a valid Green Card are required to enter Turkey. You should not have any language problems at the border but if you do you will always find one of the truck drivers will help out.

A point worth noting is the vehicle details are entered in the drivers passport and under normal circumstances the driver will not be able to leave Turkey without the vehicle. Make sure your Vehicle or Travel Insurance will cover the Duty/Customs Bond if you are taken ill and have to fly home or the vehicle is written off in an accident.

We have never had any problems at the border the Turks, as always, are most polite. Sometimes the Greeks are a bit slow in letting you through the border but you just grin and bear it.

If you are going to Fethiye the quickest route is via Istanbul, Kutahya, Burdur, Bucak, Korkuteli, Kemer and Fethiye. The Istanbul ring road is well signed and you should have no problems there.

The road from Kesan to Eceabat and the coastal road from Canakkale to Izmir are in a very poor condition and transiting Izmir with no ring road is a nightmare. If you do decide on this route, in Izmir follow the signs for Aydin.

In Turkey for overnight stops en route we use the large well lit 24 hour service stations. We just refuel, park up in a quiet corner and we have never been refused or had any problems.

I can recommend the following camp sites.

Onder Camping at Kusadasi for visiting Ephesus.

Camping Kayi at Goreme for visiting Cappadocia

If I can be of further help please get back to me. We are at home until the end of December before we are off again.

Safe Travelling

Don


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: Hi, we liked Turkey too, but didnt have a van then. We flew, (first major trip abroad for hubby-he thought the sea was warm-not as hot as i had experienced, but didnt want to spoil it for him! We went to Turunch, then not very much commercialised, round the corner kind of thing from Marmaris. We went on a three day trip to Ephesus, brilliant, Pummakale, amazing, yeah we smothered our selves!!! White stuff that time, and then on another trip, with black stuff!!! Yeuk-smelt like (?)(hell!) Saw the tombs cut out of the walls of the cliffs. We really wanted to get up to Cappodicia, but left it too late, without realizing, wanted to see, the hive like buildings, and the 5 layers of living area, that the christians i think had hidden in, they had recently found another cave, and when opened it still had fresh corn in! Amazing, i would be interested to hear what its like if you get there! They know the meaning of hairpins! We hired scooters, and (son on the back) travelled quite a bit. The most amazing smell of cedar and honey, absolutely beautiful!!! We stayed in the Otel Diplomat, and thought (wow, can't even afford the A!! :lol: :lol: but that was how it was spelt!  The owner had been a Diplomat!!! Missed the cool breezes in the evening. Had funny tummies, but no pain!! and it really was musical chairs, one off, then the next, quite funny, but a bit yeuk at the time! Praise God for loos! We also went on a boat trip, i don't think they count how many people are on board, so its worth being a bit choosy. Someone was sick on the top deck, and someone of the second deck got it! not nice. We had a wonderful time on the fly boats, wowowowoowowowoand saw flyin fish!!! Had a go on the banana boat, didnt think much of that, knew they flicked you off,but caught my leg on one of the handles, and got a nasty bump!! Found some lovely stones, and got a beautiful table cloth. Hubby ate the black flat fish, and liked it! brave little soldier! We also saw a Submarine, and a couple of war ships, quite spooky actually, so what was that about, can't remember, but someone probably will. Have fun!!!! 8)


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff,

This was the entrance to Oludeniz Camping in April 2004. We were marooned there for about two weeks.

Don


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don

Sorry but I had to smile........... That's Turkey!!!
They ripped up just about every road in Oludeniz last winter. 
Part of a new drainage programme, Fethiye suffered it the previous winter.
We met the Civil Engineers from Austria who were supervising the project, on a couple of our visits to the Akkent Hotel. (www.akkent.com)

Next time you go to Oludeniz (if there is a next time) go and visit ...........
Salami Atilgan who owns the Diamond Club Gold shop.... Belcekiz mevkii....Oludeniz.......
He is a very good friend of many years standing, just mention Nola & Geoff.

Geoff


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff wrote

"Sorry but I had to smile........... That's Turkey!!! 
They ripped up just about every road in Oludeniz last winter. 
Part of a new drainage programme, Fethiye suffered it the previous winter. 
We met the Civil Engineers from Austria who were supervising the project, on a couple of our visits to the Akkent Hotel. (www.akkent.com)"

Geoff,

You don't know half of it. Did he mention the pumping station w that would not pump? Pipes tht did not quite match. I was there watching it all happen.

I've got a full set of photos of Oludeniz in all it's glory through Jan/Feb/March. As you say that's Turkey.

We will be back there in Jan 06 if all goes according to plan. Maybe it all be finished by then.

regards

Don


----------



## 92622 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Don. et al.

Did you expect the pump to pump, or the pipes that did not match.......... To match ?
You can safely go back, at least to Oludeniz, which is basically back to (ab)normal. 
But I cannot comment on the road to the camping site. 

But that is Turkey........It is different...........The reason we go back !!! ??
The reason you go back ???? But Jan 06 ????
I think / hope it will all be finished by then........But where next??
Perhaps the new hospital Nr Calis will have sunk some more............ Enough to need a new, new drainage system. 

However, where? in these days can you have fun whilst................. 
Sweating your ****'s off round the markets, drinking apple tea, buying genuine, fake designer gear.?? 
Whilst having your arms sprayed with "Yelken" by the guy with the big nose !!
Buying lovely fresh organic fruit and veg at a mere fraction of the price you pay for the sad looking produce in ***** 's. Taste Yogurt from an unrefigerated plastic bag set it a big tub.??
Gagging over the endless samples of Turkish Delight!!!
Being kissed by an unshaven male in front of your wife !!!!!! while she is buying knickers (passion killers) by the dozen from that lovely fat old lady.???????? 
Visiting the Dentist ( Nuri ) without having to wait a lifetime. and to gloat over his treatment, at a sixth of our uk charges!!!.

Scramble into bed with an overdose of Raki...........................................
Why do we go back to Turkey ?????????????????????????????????
Geoff.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Geoff wrote,

"But that is Turkey........It is different...........The reason we go back !!! ?? 
The reason you go back ???? But Jan 06 ????"

Geoff,

We decided in 05 we would have some "Culture" so we chose OZ!!!!!

But we will shall return, I just hope Turkey does not get very crowded in the winter like Spain/Portugal/Morocco. For the last three years there's been five or six units at Oludeniz and at Kusadasi (Onder Camping) we usually have it to ourselves.

Don


----------

